# ih 2500 hydralic problem



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

this is a industrail loader tractor with strong hydraulics and have no problem till i have the tractor on a steep slope with the front facing down hill,then the bucket is very slow.i checked the dipstick and there is no place on it where it says full,there is a line where i am assuming it is full.when i move the tractor to flat ground all is back to normal.i dont know if you can overfill? it has a very strong pump.this tractor is the same as the farm 574.this tractor is made to put a backhoe on it.
i have a feeling that the line on the dipstick not the full line.i would be grateful for any help:dazed:


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi, the line on the dipstick is for oil level when tractor is on the level.Any fitted loader eqt should be on the ground.

You can overfill by 20lt and no leaks should occur providing tilt of tracto does not exceed 1 in 5 (20%)


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks for your help


----------

